
Unboxing a never-opened Apple IIc - photoset - joshwa
http://flickr.com/photos/dansays/sets/72157603835099525/
======
malkia
Brings back good memories: Hard Hat Mack, Bollo, Captain Good Night, Gemstone
Warrior, Super Mario Bross, Moon Patrol, and lots of lots of good games. Let's
not forget - Castle Wolfenstein!!!

------
dawnerd
I showed this to my father and he cried. He couldn't believe someone would
open it after so long.

------
kirubakaran
Ahhh my love... Apple //c is what changed my life.

------
alaskamiller
i have an original ipod that it's still shrinkwrapped. i'll make a flickr
photoset in another 20 years.

~~~
wallflower
Photoset for antiquity's sake? Optimistically, we'll probably be in the
Matrix/on the Holo-deck by then...

